# Intel 82580 with copper SFP issue



## np1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi,
I'm using this cisco compatible SFP https://www.fs.com/de/products/39297.html with an intel 82580 Gigabit Fiber Network card.
After some time during boot the network card initialization fails with these messages:

```
2020-05-11T13:46:23.561513-05:00 xxxxxx kernel: igb10: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> mem 0xdf080000-0xdf0fffff,0xdf204000-0xdf207fff irq 18 at device 0.2 on pci12
2020-05-11T13:46:23.561518-05:00 xxxxxx kernel: igb10: Setup of Shared code failed, error -2
2020-05-11T13:46:23.561518-05:00 xxxxxx kernel: igb10: IFDI_ATTACH_PRE failed 6
2020-05-11T13:46:23.561519-05:00 xxxxxx kernel: device_attach: igb10 attach returned 6
2020-05-11T13:46:23.561519-05:00 xxxxxx kernel: igb10: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> mem 0xdf000000-0xdf07ffff,0xdf200000-0xdf203fff irq 19 at device 0.3 on pci12
2020-05-11T13:46:23.561520-05:00 xxxxxx kernel: igb10: Setup of Shared code failed, error -2
2020-05-11T13:46:23.561520-05:00 xxxxxx kernel: igb10: IFDI_ATTACH_PRE failed 6
2020-05-11T13:46:23.561522-05:00 xxxxxx kernel: device_attach: igb10 attach returned 6
```
This is the hardware detail:

```
igb10@pci0:12:0:3:    class=0x020000 card=0x000015bb chip=0x150f8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82580 Gigabit Fiber Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```
I was unable to reproduce this using a debug kernel (compiled with DBG 1 in e1000_osdep.h).
Anybody can help me find the root cause of the issue ?

Thanks a lot


----------

